
When science hits a limit, learn to ask different questions - sinapticasblog
https://sinapticas.com/2020/08/07/when-science-hits-a-limit-learn-to-ask-different-questions/
======
ncmncm
Biology seems easier because we can actually understand questions biologists
can't answer, and easily invent our own. Not so, physics.

But that is also exactly why biology is harder.

